
Exploring Programming Language Architecture in Perl (Scheme-Like Interpreter) - draegtun
http://billhails.net/Book/
======
mahmud
That was pleasantly surprising. Very thorough and highly recommended.

Don't miss the PDF link for later perusal.

<http://billhails.net/Book/EPLAiP.pdf>

Nice find draegtun, thanks!

~~~
berntb
I wonder why I haven't seen this book before?

It felt like seeing pictures from my childhood, since when I studied long ago
Lisp was the first language taught. I've written partial implementation of
lisps a couple of times, it isn't hard -- and quite beautiful.

(It's a pity it isn't using the new Perl 6/Rakudo parsing stuff, which is
probably too new.)

------
draegtun
On CPAN there is a small Perl Lisp interpreter:
<http://search.cpan.org/dist/perl-lisp/>

It seems to have be written for the express purpose of parsing Gnu newsreader
'eld' files! (example here: [http://cpansearch.perl.org/src/GAAS/perl-
lisp-0.06/newsrc.el...](http://cpansearch.perl.org/src/GAAS/perl-
lisp-0.06/newsrc.eld)).

Here is a more general Lisp example in the distribution:

    
    
        (defun sum (a b &optional c)
          (write a b c)
          (+ a b))
    
        (setq a 100)
        (setq b (sum 4 5))
        (write (print (list a b)))
    
        (write (ord "a"))
        (write (chr ?a))
    
        (write "Yesterday was:" (localtime (- (time) (* 24 60 60))))
        (setq pid (perl-eval "$$"))
    
        (setq a 10)
        (while (not (zerop a))
          (write a)
          (setq a (1- a)))
    
        (list "Good bye")

